# Shimano 7 spd



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

A friend is looking at a Cannondale R500 with 21 spds, and "all new" rsx components. Didn't they quit making 7 spd like 20 years ago? Seems unlikely to be all new. Please help me, oh knowledgable ones.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

*new 7 speed?*

I just got rid of my 10 year old Raleigh that had the 7 speed RSX group. It was a very nice group but is definitely becoming obsolete. I put on several thousand miles/year and was unable to find any more 7 speed road cassettes. They seem to be more plentiful in the lower range for use on a MTB. Maybe they are calling it "all new" since it has been sitting in the garage for 10 years without any use. Maybe they are calling it "all new" because it is STI and they don't know what else to call it. It still amazes me how many people look at my bike and ask me where the shifters are...it is "all new" to them too! If the bike is in good shape with lots of miles left on the drivetrain and the purchaser does not plan to accumulate many miles over the next few years then it might be okay. If you wear out the rear cassette and can't find a new one or even a used one to replace it with, your only options may be to upgrade to 8 or nine speed which would probably be more $ than the bike is worth and may include re spacing the rear dropouts if that is possible with that frame. I would recommend looking for a good deal on something a little more modern, there are a lot of good deals out there if you search for them.

T


----------



## Lickety Split (Nov 20, 2007)

I bought a CDale R500 for 300.00 last summer as a beater.
I probably paid 50.00 too much.
It weighs 24.5 pounds on the LBS scales which surprised me.
I haven't looked at finding new parts as it works ok as is.
LS


----------

